# Lindrick Open



## Fish (Jan 5, 2014)

I keep being advised to play here, I'm reliably informed its as good if not better than Moortown, which was my favourite course last year, so, there's a BB pairs Open on March 17th at only Â£40pp.

Anyone fancy pairing up with me or a few of us getting together and playing it?

I'm reliably informed they are still playing a full course now and throughout the year due to the quality of the course, it being a blend of Heathland & Moorland it drains well and plays superb all year round.

From their website

_A major strength of the course is the winter playing conditions which are outstanding, with only the most severe frost or snow known to suspend play._

Plenty of tee times available still, would be good to have at least a 4-ball, I'm happy to take anyone in my car if they get to here from around me or the South or West of me.

http://www.lindrickgolfclub.co.uk/index.php


----------



## Wayman (Jan 5, 2014)

Ill be up for this ill let you know tomorrow with shifts at work and stuff


----------



## Lump (Jan 5, 2014)

If we can get another I'd be up for this. (Depending if I can get time off work, which shouldnt be a major issue.)
One more for a 4 ball!


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 5, 2014)

I'll make it 4. Best greens I've ever, ever played on.

Craig, I'll pick you up if you want.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jan 5, 2014)

I will be up for this too if anyone else wants to make a 2 ball.


----------



## Wayman (Jan 5, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			I'll make it 4. Best greens I've ever, ever played on.

Craig, I'll pick you up if you want.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me Brian. Ill drive to yours so you not coming up then back down


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 5, 2014)

I wouldn't be able to play in this because of the handicap limit but wouldn't mind playing the course at some point, winter special until March 31st is only Â£40pp. Course looks amazing.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 5, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			I'll make it 4. Best greens I've ever, ever played on.

Craig, I'll pick you up if you want.
		
Click to expand...




Wayman said:



			Sounds good to me Brian. Ill drive to yours so you not coming up then back down
		
Click to expand...

Sorted. I'll pm you my address.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 5, 2014)

Played there last Fri & can confirm its a good track, especially in winter........  Unfortunately I played sh*te so am keen to give it another go. ....  Partner needed???


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jan 5, 2014)

2blue said:



			Played there last Fri & can confirm its a good track, especially in winter........  Unfortunately I played sh*te so am keen to give it another go. ....  Partner needed???
		
Click to expand...

I will partner you Dave.  If we could get another forum pairing to make up the four ball that would be great.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 5, 2014)

Cheifi0 said:



			I will partner you Dave.  If we could get another forum pairing to make up the four ball that would be great.
		
Click to expand...

That's great Cheifi....  What time suites you 10ish?? Plenty of available at the mo........  Anyone else to join us?? I can help with transport if suiteable ..... Robin, what time have you got?


----------



## the hammer (Jan 5, 2014)

I played lindrick in November, great course, only 30 mins from home, if I could fit in with somebody that would be great.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 5, 2014)

I have played there in poor conditions and the course stands up really well. Great course to play too. 

Even found a cat curled up around the flag stick on the sixth green !!

Would love to play the open but am away on holiday then.

Hope you have a good time.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 5, 2014)

Great course played many years ago - though split by  the main road - not an issue really.  Me and my mate had a bowl of soup and a sandwich for lunch and had to eat it in their vast and spectacular dining room (jacket and tie ) - the two of us sat at the end of one great long table.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 5, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Great course played many years ago - *though split by  the main road *- not an issue really.  Me and my mate had a bowl of soup and a sandwich for lunch and had to eat it in their vast and spectacular dining room (jacket and tie ) - the two of us sat at the end of one great long table.
		
Click to expand...

Aye....its not a great issue ....  more a distraction. For me, makes Moortown the superior experience, that, + the unnecessary jacket & tie business for a bar.....  silliness.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jan 5, 2014)

2blue said:



			That's great Cheifi....  What time suites you 10ish?? Plenty of available at the mo........  Anyone else to join us?? I can help with transport if suiteable ..... Robin, what time have you got?
		
Click to expand...

I am good for anytime that day.  It would be good to get a the tee times next to each other.


----------



## tyke (Jan 5, 2014)

Me and my partner finished 4th in this last year, the winners were both trilby tour regulars Paul Llewellyn and his partner along with there caddies!!! Excellent course and great VFM.


----------



## Crow (Jan 5, 2014)

I've played the Mixed Open a few times and agree it's a great course with a special atmosphere.

I've also got a few spare days holiday to use before end of March.  

Reading the above it appears (though I may be mistaken) that everyone has partners, so would anybody else care to pair up with me to play?


----------



## 3565 (Jan 5, 2014)

tyke said:



			Me and my partner finished 4th in this last year, the winners were both trilby tour regulars Paul Llewellyn and his partner along with there caddies!!! Excellent course and great VFM.
		
Click to expand...

Whats so wrong in having caddies?


----------



## 2blue (Jan 5, 2014)

Crow said:



			I've played the Mixed Open a few times and agree it's a great course with a special atmosphere.

I've also got a few spare days holiday to use before end of March.  

Reading the above it appears (though I may be mistaken) that everyone has partners, so would anybody else care to pair up with me to play?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah....  there's 3 pairs at the moment....   TT regulars & their caddies  ???  + their own camera men ???   what next


----------



## 3565 (Jan 5, 2014)

2blue said:



			Yeah....  there's 3 pairs at the moment....   TT regulars & their caddies  ???  + their own camera men ???   what next 

Click to expand...

How about rent a crowd? 
But like Tyke said, they went and won it! Isn't that why we enter competitions?


----------



## 2blue (Jan 5, 2014)

3565 said:



			How about rent a crowd? 
But like Tyke said, they went and won it! Isn't that why we enter competitions?
		
Click to expand...

Winning is the main reason 'bandits' enter competitions but for the majority of us, we would spend a lot of time sadly disappointed if it was the main reason.....  'tis why they are so greatly loathed ......   EYG


----------



## 3565 (Jan 5, 2014)

2blue said:



			Winning is the main reason 'bandits' enter competitions but for the majority of us, we would spend a lot of time sadly disappointed if it was the main reason.....  'tis why they are so greatly loathed ......   EYG   

Click to expand...

So what your saying is that they were bandits who won it last year? Playing off 6 & 2 I think it was?


----------



## 2blue (Jan 5, 2014)

3565 said:



			So what your saying is that they were bandits who won it last year? Playing off 6 & 2 I think it was?
		
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## Fish (Jan 6, 2014)

Right I'm back from yesterdays 3-club challenge and sober again :smirk:

If I'm reading the above correctly, we currently have the following in order of acknowledgement.

Fish - Wayman
Lump - Hobbit


Chiefi0 - 2blue
the hammer - Crow 

I've not booked anything yet, it was just a 'balls in the air' enquiry but a great response so far :thup:

Theirs currently a block of tee times at 11.00, 11.10 & 11.20?

I can't book it all, I don't have enough in my account at the moment so can everyone book their own pairs and let everyone know what times they have done?

Theirs a free tee time amongst those 3 times for another 4-ball still :thup:


----------



## Lump (Jan 6, 2014)

Anyone know Hobbits real world name.... I don't want to put Hobbit down, it may confuse people at the club.


----------



## Fish (Jan 6, 2014)

Lump said:



			Anyone know Hobbits real world name.... I don't want to put Hobbit down, it may confuse people at the club.

Click to expand...

Brian


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 6, 2014)

Lump said:



			Anyone know Hobbits real world name.... I don't want to put Hobbit down, it may confuse people at the club.

Click to expand...

brian Willerton (i think was in mag from review of lexus yorkshire challenge last month)


----------



## Lump (Jan 6, 2014)

Thats me and brian booked in for 11am.


----------



## Wayman (Jan 6, 2014)

Fish said:



			Right I'm back from yesterdays 3-club challenge and sober again :smirk:

If I'm reading the above correctly, we currently have the following in order of acknowledgement.

Fish - Wayman
Lump - Hobbit


Chiefi0 - 2blue
the hammer - Crow 

I've not booked anything yet, it was just a 'balls in the air' enquiry but a great response so far :thup:

Theirs currently a block of tee times at 11.00, 11.10 & 11.20?

I can't book it all, I don't have enough in my account at the moment so can everyone book their own pairs and let everyone know what times they have done?

Theirs a free tee time amongst those 3 times for another 4-ball still :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Fish are you sorting me and you out I can send the money over by PayPal if you want


----------



## Fish (Jan 6, 2014)

Wayman said:



			Fish are you sorting me and you out I can send the money over by PayPal if you want
		
Click to expand...

I've got to wait for the wifey to get back tonight and move some money around for me, haven't quite got enough to do 2 upfront yet.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 6, 2014)

OK....  me an Chiefi (Josh) have the 2nd spot at 11am.....  great stuff Robin, its shaping up well  You won't be disappointed with it!!!
Dave


----------



## the hammer (Jan 6, 2014)

ok, I'd like to go, any takers? Who or how do you go about paying/ entering etc. cheers.


----------



## Lump (Jan 6, 2014)

you book through Lindricks website, its dead easy.


----------



## Crow (Jan 6, 2014)

the hammer said:



			ok, I'd like to go, any takers? Who or how do you go about paying/ entering etc. cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Hi hammer, 

Fish had paired us up on a post earlier this morning but I had a previous pm from full_throttle at an unearthly hour last night so as he made the first call I'll be partnering him.

Hope you find another partner, I'm sure you will, and look forward to meeting all on the day.


----------



## Fish (Jan 6, 2014)

Crow said:



			Hi hammer, 

Fish had paired us up on a post earlier this morning but I had a previous pm from full_throttle at an unearthly hour last night so as he made the first call I'll be partnering him.

Hope you find another partner, I'm sure you will, and look forward to meeting all on the day.
		
Click to expand...

I paired you up as per the times of both your posts *yesterday*, its pm's like this that cause problems, everything should have been in the open, the hammer post at 16.20 yesterday should supersede any pm received afterwards as he clearly showed interest first looking for a partner IMO


----------



## Crow (Jan 6, 2014)

Fish said:



			I paired you up as per the times of both your posts *yesterday*, its pm's like this that cause problems, everything should have been in the open, the hammer post at 16.20 yesterday should supersede any pm received afterwards as he clearly showed interest first looking for a partner IMO
		
Click to expand...

Fish, 

While I fully respect your commitment to organising competitions etc, the way I read your initial post is as an informal suggestion that people meet up to play an open competition, not as something that you are taking the reins for and organising pairings etc.

I made a post requesting a partner, not being sure from previous posts if there was anybody left without a partner, full_throttle was the first to reply to my request and so I have agreed to partner him.


----------



## Fish (Jan 6, 2014)

Crow said:



			Fish, 

While I fully respect your commitment to organising competitions etc, the way I read your initial post is as an informal suggestion that people meet up to play an open competition, not as something that you are taking the reins for and organising pairings etc.

I made a post requesting a partner, not being sure from previous posts if there was anybody left without a partner, full_throttle was the first to reply to my request and so I have agreed to partner him.
		
Click to expand...

As I have pointed out, the hammer's post at 16.20 is clearly looking to play and looking for a partner, you then came on afterwards and although you didn't tally the numbers correctly, it doesn't deflect away that the hammer had committed prior and IMO should be paired up first.

I am not taking up the reins, just pointing out the correct times and sequences of events and as I stated, I did the pairings based on the times of acknowledgements . 

I never understand why people suddenly go to pms when there's a perfectly transparent topic running.

the hammer can play with Wayman now, I'll bring someone else with me from my club who's shown some interest and book a different tee time, you guys can carry this thread on between yourselves.  

Wayman - the hammer
Lump - Hobbit

Chiefi0 - 2blue
Crow - Full_Throttle


----------



## Crow (Jan 6, 2014)

Fish said:



			As I have pointed out, the hammer's post at 16.20 is clearly looking to play and looking for a partner, you then came on afterwards and although you didn't tally the numbers correctly, it doesn't deflect away that the hammer had committed prior and IMO should be paired up first.

I am not taking up the reins, just pointing out the correct times and sequences of events and as I stated, I did the pairings based on the times of acknowledgements . 

I never understand why people suddenly go to pms when there's a perfectly transparent topic running.

the hammer can play with Wayman now, I'll bring someone else with me from my club who's shown some interest and book a different tee time, you guys can carry this thread on between yourselves.  

Wayman - the hammer
Lump - Hobbit

Chiefi0 - 2blue
Crow - Full_Throttle
		
Click to expand...

But making pairings is taking the reins.
And I've never been aware of a Forum rule/understanding that people are paired up in the order that they respond to a thread? What if those people don't get on? (No offence the hammer as we've never even met, I'm sure you'd be great company :thup

Full_throttle and myself have booked a tee-time of 11.30 as this fits better with our travel/personal arrangements, I apologise to Chiefo and 2blue if they have booked 11.10 and are now expecting to pair up with us.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 6, 2014)

Crow said:



			Chiefo and 2blue if they have booked 11.10 and are now expecting to pair up with us.
		
Click to expand...

No probs Crow..... I simply made up a 4 from 11am, seemed the sensible thing to do...  we can re-jig on the day if nec.


----------



## Wayman (Jan 7, 2014)

Me and the hammer off at 10:40 

Can't wait for this


----------



## the hammer (Jan 7, 2014)

another 2 ball still available @10.40


----------



## tyke (Jan 9, 2014)

the hammer said:



			another 2 ball still available @10.40
		
Click to expand...

Not anymore mate, me and my regular partner have taken it


----------



## Wayman (Jan 10, 2014)

I checked last night before going to bed as well see if anyone took it 
See you there rick


----------



## tyke (Jan 10, 2014)

Wayman said:



			I checked last night before going to bed as well see if anyone took it 
See you there rick 

Click to expand...

Look forward to it Craig.


----------



## Wayman (Mar 12, 2014)

Can't wait for this 

Anyone know if any restriction on trolleys ie winter wheels?


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 13, 2014)

Craig, sorry I am unable to help with your trolley question but....

Remember jacket and tie is required for the presentation, 

Golfing attire is acceptable in the Ryder Cup room and catering is avaliable all day in there.

Safe journey to everyone, it's getting closer


----------



## 2blue (Mar 13, 2014)

Wayman said:



			Can't wait for this 

Anyone know if any restriction on trolleys ie winter wheels?
		
Click to expand...

I very much doubt it Craig as there were none during Xmas week....  only one temp then, for a green that was way-down in a dip by the river......  its a fine course....   looking forward to this one


----------



## Wayman (Mar 13, 2014)

Well if anyone sees a lad carrying a massive tour bag that's me!!!!


----------



## the hammer (Mar 13, 2014)

11 deg. and dry is the forecast. Looking forward to it , anybody meeting for breakfast or is it straight there.?


----------



## the hammer (Mar 13, 2014)

Just had a look on lindrick website, theres a course status thing, buggies by app. trolleys  permitted.

don't be wearing yourself out!!

Is everyone taking jacket and tie?


----------



## tyke (Mar 13, 2014)

the hammer said:



			Just had a look on lindrick website, theres a course status thing, buggies by app. trolleys  permitted.

don't be wearing yourself out!!

Is everyone taking jacket and tie?
		
Click to expand...

After your display at Wike I wouldn't worry about a jacket and tie mate :lol:


----------



## the hammer (Mar 13, 2014)

Who told you?, had two lessons since , no prob.


----------



## Crow (Mar 13, 2014)

Hoping to get there in time for breakfast and a few shots on the range.

Really looking forward to this, I've been looking over their excellent website recent eveinngs.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 13, 2014)

I'd be interested in a course review for this gaff, if anyone finds time.:thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 13, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'd be interested in a course review for this gaff, if anyone finds time.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Pete, the greens are the fastest I've ever played. Some stunning holes but fair. Worth a visit.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 13, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Pete, the greens are the fastest I've ever played. Some stunning holes but fair. Worth a visit.
		
Click to expand...

That comp where you play Ganton,Lindrick and Moortown may get my sheckles next year. I've played Moortown (best) and Ganton (great) already, so interested to see how Lindrick is as well.

Have you played all 3 Brian, how do you rate them?


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 13, 2014)

I did the Yorks Ryder Cup thing last year. Ganton chewed me up off the tee... I rated it as #3. Moortown I've played many times and I love the place... #1. Lindrick was the easiest of the 3, albeit it has quite few dogleg holes so placement off the tee is important. The greens are just wow! Spend some time on the practice green before you go out - as you take your putter out of the bag the ball sets off, stunningly quick and true.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 14, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			I did the Yorks Ryder Cup thing last year. Ganton chewed me up off the tee... I rated it as #3. Moortown I've played many times and I love the place... #1. Lindrick was the easiest of the 3, albeit it has quite few dogleg holes so placement off the tee is important. The greens are just wow! Spend some time on the practice green before you go out - as you take your putter out of the bag the ball sets off, stunningly quick and true.
		
Click to expand...

 Sounds great, if Ganton is the "worst" out of  the 3, then that is a great package.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Mar 14, 2014)

Really looking forward to this too.  I have been looking at there website which I think is fantastic and does a good job of showing off there golf course.  This is my first open so just a few quick queries, will this be played off the blue tees? and what time would the presentation be? After the last group come in so I am guessing around 6ish.  Not sure I would want to wait there all day.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 14, 2014)

Cheifi0 said:



			Really looking forward to this too.  I have been looking at there website which I think is fantastic and does a good job of showing off there golf course.  This is my first open so just a few quick queries, will this be played off the blue tees? and what time would the presentation be? After the last group come in so I am guessing around 6ish.  Not sure I would want to wait there all day.
		
Click to expand...

 Josh, normally white tees, but the club will advise. Most prize givings are at least 1 hour after the last group is in.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 15, 2014)

For those of you that have never met Nick (crow) before, he's easily recognised. He'll be the one walking around with his carer :rofl:


----------



## Crow (Mar 15, 2014)

full_throttle said:



			For those of you that have never met Nick (crow) before, he's easily recognised. He'll be the one walking around with his carer :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You'd better play well on Monday after that one, PARTNER.


----------



## Lump (Mar 17, 2014)

A big thanks to everyone for today and Bri (hobbit) for being my partner. For an "old cripple" he hits the ball a good way . 
What a little Gem of a course, its staggering just how dry it is and how fast the greens where running.
If you ever get a chance to play lindrick, play it. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Wayman (Mar 17, 2014)

Cheers to hammer for partnering up what a guy!!! Never stopped laughing all way round

Great course worth the drive 
Scarred for life off them greens were just silly fast


----------



## the hammer (Mar 17, 2014)

Wayman said:



			Cheers to hammer for partnering up what a guy!!! Never stopped laughing all way round

Great course worth the drive 
Scarred for life off them greens were just silly fast
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Craig, enjoyed it. to be fair there was one or two things to laugh at!
Thanks to Rick (tyke), that lad knows how to pick his partners, thanks to Archie.

The course is great, Greens and fairways are great, 4th tee box was appalling.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 17, 2014)

Lump said:



			A big thanks to everyone for today and Bri (hobbit) for being my partner. For an "old cripple" he hits the ball a good way . 
What a little Gem of a course, its staggering just how dry it is and how fast the greens where running.
If you ever get a chance to play lindrick, play it. You will not be disappointed.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers James. Thoroughly enjoyed the day and the company, inc Josh & Dave. Pity both pairs got off to a quiet start with 14 & 15 pts on the front 9. Great back 9 by both pairs, 21pts each...

Special thanks to Craig's mum for getting him out of bed, and him getting to my place *55 mins late*...:ears: the drive down was a little quick.


----------



## Crow (Mar 17, 2014)

Well what a day that was, Iâ€™m not playing with FT again, talk about greedy.

He only let me on the card twice, and both of those were only because I got the ball in the hole before he did, which means that he could have scored our entire betterball total of 30 on his own. 

I canâ€™t remember when I last played so badly. Warning sign 1 was there to see on the practice range when I started shanking my 7 iron and didnâ€™t manage to hit one 5 iron without a shank. Warning sign 2 appeared as early as the first hole when, after a nice drive and hybrid to the fringe, I took four putts to get down. I then did the exact same on the second hole after drive, 9 iron to the fringe. 

Letâ€™s just say I didnâ€™t enjoy my golf today and I can only apologise to FT who soldiered on, putting a decent score of 30 points together off his 3/4 handicap.

Sorry I didnâ€™t really get to meet others but youâ€™d have been embarrassed to have been in my company today.


----------



## tyke (Mar 17, 2014)

the hammer said:



			Cheers Craig, enjoyed it. to be fair there was one or two things to laugh at!
Thanks to Rick (tyke), that lad knows how to pick his partners, thanks to Archie.

The course is great, Greens and fairways are great, *4th tee box was appalling*.
		
Click to expand...

The mens was OK, not sure about the ladies wasn't anywhere near it 
Great day, great company and a great course. 
Oh and due to picking a good partner a nice little result


----------



## Cheifi0 (Mar 17, 2014)

Cheers guys for a good day, great course and good company.  I think special mention should go to lumps shot that somehow jumped out the hole after a 90 yard pitch in for eagle.

I take it you came 2nd then tyke?


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 17, 2014)

Great course and great company, and despite the score some decent golf in parts. I think I 've only played at one other course with faster greens.


----------



## Crow (Mar 17, 2014)

I've just gone through my round in my head and realised I didn't make even one par. It's worse than I thought.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 18, 2014)

Twas a great day out.... good company... some reasonable golf...  & an acceptable score winning it. Hard to believe how much the course has improved since i played it, badly, in early Jan. Brilliant


----------



## beggsy (Mar 18, 2014)

Well done to all that played what were the end scores of you all, and also what were the prizes like to charge the price they do


----------



## the hammer (Mar 18, 2014)

Not sure of all the scores, nor the prizes, but Â£40 entry seemed ok to me .


----------

